

Spam filters force 'The Beaver' to change name. - marklittlewood
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/8528672.stm

======
imurray
And then this happened:

[http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=canada%27s+hi...](http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=canada%27s+history)

[http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=canadian+hist...](http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=canadian+history)

Explanation:
[http://www.torontosun.com/news/canada/2010/02/05/12762961-qm...](http://www.torontosun.com/news/canada/2010/02/05/12762961-qmi.html)

[I guess some of the text on those pages is NSFW.]

------
jgrahamc
Just imagine doing lots of work on spam filters and having the final part of
your last name be 'Cumming'.

Hilarity ensues, or not.

~~~
jedc
Almost like the recent Times (UK) article on the Catholic Church scandal...
written by "Roger Boyes".

There was a lengthy debate in my office if it was actually an early April
Fools' joke.

------
marklittlewood
Most of the 30,000 monthly visitors to the site were staying less than 10
seconds when they didn't find the beaver they were seeking.

